# Mercury Marine's - MercMonitor - Troll Control ?????????



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

In my internet surfing I came across a piece about a function called Troll Control which caught my interest. This led to additional investigation that did not answer all of my questions - so I'm appealing to the readers of this forum for any input they may have on the workings of this.

Troll Control is one of the 55 functions of Mercury Marine's MercMonitor. With Troll Control you can change the RPM's of the outboard motor 10 RPM's for each plus or minus click and ranges from 550 RPM to 1,000 RPM. My initial thoughts about this capability was it may be a great option to help control trolling speeds.

My question to this forum's readers is - does anyone have this installed on their boat? If so - did you use this to control trolling speed? Another if so - what kind of increases/decreases did you incur with trolling speed with every 10 RPM change. And last but not least - it is my understanding that the MercMonitor retails in the neighborhood of $1150 un-installed - is this really worth it? in your opinion and would you purchase it again.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

I didn't have a merc monitor but I had smart gauges with my 150hp Mercury and they had troll control. I did use troll control a lot when I trolled with the 150. It was nice to just push a button to control the speed rather than monkey around with the gear shift cause at low speeds it's hard to adjust just a few rpms. I'm kind of a geek when it comes to gadgets so I would spend the money for it. Probably the best feature is fuel burn. You can see how much fuel your engine is using while trolling and running at speeds. It does depend on your engine as to what features u can use. Now I troll with a kicker and in my opinion that's much better if u have the room to install one. 






Lerie said:


> In my internet surfing I came across a piece about a function called Troll Control which caught my interest. This led to additional investigation that did not answer all of my questions - so I'm appealing to the readers of this forum for any input they may have on the workings of this.
> 
> Troll Control is one of the 55 functions of Mercury Marine's MercMonitor. With Troll Control you can change the RPM's of the outboard motor 10 RPM's for each plus or minus click and ranges from 550 RPM to 1,000 RPM. My initial thoughts about this capability was it may be a great option to help control trolling speeds.
> 
> My question to this forum's readers is - does anyone have this installed on their boat? If so - did you use this to control trolling speed? Another if so - what kind of increases/decreases did you incur with trolling speed with every 10 RPM change. And last but not least - it is my understanding that the MercMonitor retails in the neighborhood of $1150 un-installed - is this really worth it? in your opinion and would you purchase it again.


----------

